# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة داون...سبب التسمية ،،،،

## فرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*صباحكم  / مساءكم* 
*بالانوار ومحبة النبي  واهل بيته الاطهار...*


*ما هي " متلازمة داون " ولماذا سميت كذلك ؟

كان يطلق عليهم أسماء خاطئة مثل "المنغولية" أو "الطفل المنغولي"، وبما أن هذه الأعاقة ليس لها علاقة بشعب منغوليا، فقد تم الاتفاق على تسميتها "متلازمة داون" . "متلازمة" تعني مجموعة من العلامات والخصائص المميزة لحالة معينة. وكلمة "داون" تشير إلي اسم الطبيب الذي وصف ولاحظ تلك الصفات للمرة الأولى عام 1866م ، واسمه جون لانجدون داون. وبرغم أن "متلازمة داون" معروفة منذ أكثر من قرن, فإنها لم تفسر علميا حتى عام 1959م حيث اكتشف العلماء انه بالإمكان تشخيص "متلازمة داون" بفحص عينة من دم الطفل. وتظهر العينة وجود كروموسوم إضافي يؤدى إلى "متلازمة داون" .

تأثـيــرات الكروموسومـــات
**
وللعلم فإن الكروموسومات هي جزئيات صغيرة في نواة الخلايا البشرية التي يتكون منها الجسم. وفي كل خلية 46 كروموسوم نصفها مأخوذ من الأم والنصف الآخر من الأب. ولكل زوج من الكروموسومات رقم محدد. ولدى الطفل ذي "متلازمة داون" كروموسوم واحد إضافي من الزوج الذي يحمل رقم 21 وبذلك يكون العدد لديه 47 كروموسوما .



طفـلة مصابه بهـذا المــرض .. 

ما هي الخصائص والعلامات المشتركة لمتلازمة داون ؟
يصف الأطباء هذه الفئة بأوصاف أحيانا تكون القصد منها تقريب الفكرة لطلبة الطب والمتخصصين أكثر منها للأب أو الأم. فإن الأم أو الأب يعرف أبنه أو أبنته أكثر من أي شخص آخر. لذلك سوف أصف لك تلك الخصائص والعلامات من وجهة نظرة أب, مر بكل ما يمر به أي أب يستقبل مولود يكتشف أنه "متلازمة داون" . فهذه الأطفال لها وجه دائري ذو ملامح جذابة وانف صغير وعيون لوزية الشكل. عضلاتهم دائما لينة قليلا, وسوف تلاحظوا هذه اليونة عند حمله .. ليونة العضلات، صفة في هذه الفئة وهي سبب بعض الأعراض الأخرى. لهذه الفئة أيضا أيادي صغيرة مكتنزة وجذابة. جميع "متلازمة داون" لديهم تأخر في النطق, وصعوبة في إخراج الكلمات, ولكن بالتمرين وعلاج النطق سوف يتقلب على كل أو معظم هذه الإعاقة. لا تتوقعي منهم التعلم السريع كباقي اخوته أو الآخرين, ولكن معظمهم يمكنهم التعلم إلى مستوى يجعلهم أن يعيشوا حياة كريمة معتمدين على أنفسهم . وكلما زاد الاهتمام من الصغر تزداد فرص حصوله على تعليم أعلى.
وزيادة هذا الكروموسوم, يؤدي إلى زيادة الإصابة بأمراض وتشوهات خلقية في القلب والأمعاء والغدة الدرقية, ولكن لا داعي للخوف هناك الكثير منهم يتم ولادتهم دون تلك الأمراض. 

الصفات الإجتماعية والإنفعالية :ـ 
يعتمد تطور الصفات الإجتماعية لدى حالات متلازمة داون على جانبين مهمين القدرة العقلية والمثيرات البيئية المحيطة ونقصد بها عملية التنشئة والتدريب . وفي الغالب يكون هناك قصور في السلوك التكيفي والإجتماعي لدى أفراد هذه الفئة مقارنة بمعيار النمو الطبيعي خاصة عند التقدم بالعمر ، ولكن لا يلاحظ الفرق الواضح عندما يكون الطفل الداون في عمر مبكر . 

وبهذا فإن من أهم المظاهر الإجتماعية لدى الطفل الداون القصور في الكفاية الإجتماعية والعجز عن التكيف مع البيئة التى يعيش فيها . ويلاحظ على هذا الطفل ميله إلى مشاركةالأصغر منه سناً في انشطتهم وألعابهم أو مخالطة من هم أكبر منه سناً .

- أحيانا يظهر على فئة منهم العزلة والإنسحاب من الجماعة وتزداد هذه المظاهر سؤاً بسبب الإتجاهات السلبية للآخرين نحوهم ، وعدم تقبلهم .

- ردود أفعال هؤلاء الأطفال تكون أضعف من المعتاد وليس من السهل جذب إنتباهم وإستثارتهم .

- بكاء هؤلاء الأطفال يكون ضعيف وقصير . 

- يتميز هؤلاء بحبهم للأنشطة الا منهجية وخاصة الموسيقى ، وقدرتهم الجيدة على تعلم الرقص وركوب الخيل , وهذا بدورة يساعدهم على تنمية توازنهم .

- وعادةً ما يكون الرضع هادئين وبكائهم هادئ وبصوت منخفض ( لضعف عضلات الأحبال الصوتية ) إلا انه بعد فترة وبالإحتكاك بأفراد الأسرة يبدأون في الإستجابة والتفاعل ويكونوا متنبهين ويبدأو بإكتشاف البيئة المحيطة ، وإلى حد ما يكونوا فضوليين .. وكل هذا يعتمد على البيئة المحيطة ومستوى التطور النمائي . 

- وفيما يتعلق في النواحي الشخصية فإن ليس هناك ما يؤكد وجود نمط واحد لشخصية ومزاج هؤلاء الأفراد ، بل على العكس شأنهم شأن الأفراد الأسوياء ، تتنوع شخصياتهم ومزاجهم بتنوع البيئة التي يعيشون فيها والظروف الأسرية والإقتصادية وغيرها من الظروف البيئية كما تم الإشارة لذلك .

- قدرتهم ضعيفة على مقاومة الإحباط لهذا قد تنشأ وتتطور لديهم بعض الإضطرابات النفسية والمشكلات السلوكية . 

- وقد يظهر العناد على بعض المراهقين وهذا يرجع على عدم إشراكهم في الإهتمامات الخارجية وعدم إستقلال قدراتهم في أمور مفيدة .

- كما وقد تظهر بعض الإضطرابات في الشخصية نتيجة أخطاء في التربية كالعدوانية ، والإندفاع أو التهور أو سرعة تهيج ومثل هذه الإضطرابات يمكن علاجها ومتابعتها وفق برامج تعديل السلوك .
وفي الغالب يظهر عليهم التعاون بشكل عام والكبار منهم يكونوا كأطفال وديعين يسهل السيطرة عليهم ويميلون للمخالطة الإجتماعية كلما تقدموا في العمر . 



[ رسالة متلازمة داون ] .
(( المجتمع مسؤل عن استيعابنا مهما كانت حالاتنا الصحية والعقلية بقدر هذا الاستيعاب تظهر رقي الشعوب وتقدمها. *إن تظافر الجهود الرسمية والشعبية خاصة في مجال رعايتنا الصحية والتربوية والنفسية والاجتماعية للعناية بنا وتسخير جميع الامكانيات لإعطائنا فرصة اثبات وجودنا ودورنا في المجتمع ، للالتحاق بمراحل متقدمة وفق مناهج مرنة تتناسب وقدراتنا. *على المجتمع ان يتقبلنا وان لا يغفل قدراتنا حتى يمكننا تنمية استعدادنا معتمدين على انفسنا قادرين على الانتاج )).





مصدر المعلومـــآت : 
د. هدى قطان استشارية طب الأطفال
بمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ومركز الأبحاث
م/ن*
*اتمنى الاستفاده* 
*وتتميز صفحتي بتواااصلكم وعطرحروفكم العذبه 
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد ،* 
*موضوع روعه ،* 
*تسلم الآنآمل فروح :) ،* 
*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيـه ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم ..~* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## فرح

> *صبآح الورد ،*
> *صباح ومساء الوردع الغاااالين* 
> 
> *موضوع روعه ،* 
> *تسلم الآنآمل فروح :) ،* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيـه ،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم ..~* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 
 تسلمي لي حبيبتي مــــلآمــح
ع حضووورك الطيب ،،والروووعه بهيييييك توااااصل ياااقلبي 
دوووم هالاطلاله الراااائعه منك 
دمتي بالحب والموووده

----------


## Hussain.T

معلومآت رآآآئعة جدااا

بجد كنت أحب أعرف عن المرض أشياء 

وهنا لقيت ما أريده

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> معلومآت رآآآئعة جدااا
> 
> بجد كنت أحب أعرف عن المرض أشياء 
> 
> وهنا لقيت ما أريده
> 
> تحياتي



 مشكوووور خيي شـــبل..
الروووعه بتواااجدك وتعطيرك صفحتي
واسعدنا تواااصلك 
دوووم هالاطلاله الحلوووه منك 
موفق

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلوما اكثر وضوحا وشمولا لهذه الاصابه 
مشكووره خييه عى هذا الجهد الكبير
دمتي بخيير

----------


## يوم سعيد

*ما يجب أن نعرفه عن هذا المرض ليس بأكثر أهمية من ضرورة الأخذ بأيدي هؤلاء الحالات الانسانية التي هي أحوج إلى التقدير والاحترام والاعتراف من قبل الآخرين فلقد لاحظت وبمحض الصدفة مشهداً يعبر عن استياء الآخرين من هؤلاء الحالات وكأنهم دخلاء على المجتمع في حين أنهم يمتلكون جزءاً حيوياً لو تم رعايته لكانوا أكثر قدرة على العطاء ..؟؟*

*هذا كل ما أحببت المشاركة به ...*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## فرح

> معلوما اكثر وضوحا وشمولا لهذه الاصابه 
> مشكووره خييه عى هذا الجهد الكبير
> دمتي بخيير



 تسلم اخووووي نبراااس..
والحمدلله ع السلامه تومانور المنتدى خيي 
الشكر موصوووول لك بحضووورك
يعطيك العااافيه ولاعدمنا هالطله البهيه
دمت بخيييير

----------


## فرح

> *ما يجب أن نعرفه عن هذا المرض ليس بأكثر أهمية من ضرورة الأخذ بأيدي هؤلاء الحالات الانسانية التي هي أحوج إلى التقدير والاحترام والاعتراف من قبل الآخرين فلقد لاحظت وبمحض الصدفة مشهداً يعبر عن استياء الآخرين من هؤلاء الحالات وكأنهم دخلاء على المجتمع في حين أنهم يمتلكون جزءاً حيوياً لو تم رعايته لكانوا أكثر قدرة على العطاء ..؟؟*
> 
> *هذا كل ما أحببت المشاركة به ...*
> *تحياتي*
> *يوم سعيد*



 لامك سليم خيي يوم سعيد..
وبجد لقد رايت وكان بحالتين كونه خوف او حذر القرب منهم 
او السخريه والابتعاد والاشمئزاز منهم 
وبجد لو اخذالعنايه والاهتمام ليس فحسب من طرف الاهل وانما حتى المجتمع
وعرف يكيف يتم التعامل معه لاخذابسط حقوقه..
خيي كل الشكر لتعطيرك متصفحي
واسعدني تواااجدك 
دوووم هالطله البهيه
دوووم منوووور 
تحياااتي...

----------

